

When you learn your customers aren’t just API calls - ananddass
http://blog.filepicker.io/post/34366580993/when-you-learn-your-customers-arent-just-api-calls

======
tankenmate
Anand, You should take more care with your redaction; I was able to figure out
one of the twitter users (and hence the rest) just by looking at the blurred
image, i.e. less than 15 seconds work.

~~~
ananddass
There are limited options given that the information is on the public
timeline. Next time, perhaps redact everything except the url. Maybe that
would make it harder to find.

~~~
13rules
Not sure a redaction is even necessary ... Twitter is public and all parties
posted that information in a public manner. Your resharing it doesn't make it
any more public, although it may make it more popular.

